

Refold's Portable Cardboard Standing Desk - metabren
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1896946361/refold-portable-cardboard-standing-desk

======
zimpenfish
That's not a bad idea. But I won't back it because "Shipping within New
Zealand only".

